# Demineralizatin water



## hazil (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​عندنا بالمعمل ترتفع نسبة البيكتيريا على خطوط إنتاج الـ Dmin
ماهو سببها ؟ وكيف يتم معالجتها ؟

اخوكم من السعودية​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو توضيع المقصود من demin هل هو الماء المقطر demin water ام غير ذلك
للتمكن من الاجابة


----------



## هشام_525 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو توضيع المقصود من demin


----------



## hazil (25 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم هو الـ Demineralizatin water​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
للقضاء على البكتيريا يتم اضافة اما غاز الكلورين او هيبوكلورايت (الكالسيوم او الصوديوم) بتركيز 0.1 الى 0.3 ppm على خزانات تغذية وحدة المعالجة . وبتوفيق الله


----------



## hazil (26 سبتمبر 2010)

هل إضافة غاز الكلورين أو هيبوكلورايت لايؤثر على الـ Resin ؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اضافة الكلورين بالتركيز القليل 0.3 ppm لا يؤثر على الرزن على المدى القصير خاصة بوجود الفلتر الكربوني وتجربتي لوحدة المعالجة عندنا لم يتأثر الرزن مع وصول تركيز الكلورين الحر الى 1 ppm واعتقد بان ما يتأئر من الرزن لا يتجاوز الكمية التي يتم اضافتها سنويا وهي 3 % من كمية الكاتيون فقط . وهذا لا يقلل من كفاءة الوحدة
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## hazil (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ماذا عن غاز الأوزون O3 ؟ هل له تأثير جانبي على الـ Resin ؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
حقيقة ليس لي تجربة مع الاوزون ولكني اعتقد انه سيكون بنفس التاثير الناتج من الكلورين حيث انهما يقومان باكسدة الرزن مما قد يغير من مواصفاته .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## hazil (23 ديسمبر 2010)

من يستطيع المساعدة؟


----------



## راعي الجمس454 (5 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشكركم اخواني على مجهودكم بالمنتدى 

سؤالي عن demin sys اللي عندنا mixbed بس مافيه الكربون فيلتر والدقازيفاير
إذا لديكم اي مرفق يشرح لي demin sys 
كيف ينزع co2 بدون دقازفاير


----------

